# Old spice commercial



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey, how about one of those Blue trash barrels & paint it silver. I want to be the "Dos Equis"
Most Interesting Man In The World for Halloween


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I vote for the old spice guy. Those commercials are hilarious.


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thought you might like this


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

You can be this.... Or this.... Why not both? hahahahhaa


----------

